# Don't Get Behind On Your Cable Bill...



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 9, 2007)

OR THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOU!!


----------



## govols (Jul 9, 2007)

That's hilarious. Well at least you can get everything on one channel.

Hinn can fly to moon - sci fi
Hinn has his Holy Ghost machine gun - action
His sermons - FICTION
? - Non Fiction


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 9, 2007)

Honey, pay the cable bill, NOW !!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 9, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 10, 2007)

is that real?


----------



## Herald (Jul 10, 2007)

About the only thing worse than 24 hours of TBN, would be a still picture of this:


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 10, 2007)

*shudders*

Bill, that would be agonizing! I think my eyes have been seared by that horror. 

I think she has a genuine talent for having the most hideous facial expressions possible when her photo is being taken.


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 10, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> is that real?



Nah, satire. You should get into that site, it's really good.


----------

